
Roomba I7+ set to start sharing maps of people’s homes with Google - petethomas
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/10/31/18041876/google-irobot-smart-home-spatial-data-mapping-collaboration
======
whazor
Current title of this HN post is very misleading. Roomba simply uploads a
skill add-on to Google Assistant. The only data Google receives is names of
rooms and when the user requests to vacuum them. This is given the fact that
the user owns a Google Assistent.

